# [solved] Lenovo G555 & Gentoo LiveDVD

## uhai

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich verbringe den Muttertag mit dem neuen Laptop meines Sohnes. Er wünscht sich Gentoo als OS und ich hänge (mal wieder) in der Installation fest.

1.  32bit oder 64bit? Bin mal wieder verunsichert....

```
x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) II Dual-Core M320 AuthenticAMSD
```

Von der LiveDVD bootet er mit kernel "gentoo", das booten mit "gentoo64" endet mit "kernel panic". Eigentlich dachte ich, X86_64 deutet auf 64bit hin?

2. Ich bekomme keine Netzwerkverbindung. eth0 taucht einfach nicht auf. Das gibt lspci her:

```
... 

08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1062 (rev c0)
```

Für Ethernet sollte ein atl-Modul funktionieren. atl1 und atl1e werden geladen und eth0 wird trotzdem nicht erkannt. atl2 & atl1c habe ich nicht auf der DVD. ifconfig -a zeigt eth0 auch nicht.

Auf http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ kommt diese Angabe:

```
PCI ID   Funktioniert?   Hersteller   Gerät   Treiber   kernel

14e44727      Broadcom Corporation   BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY      

19691062   Yes   Atheros Communications   AR8132 Fast Ethernet   atl1c   v2.6.29-
```

Das Modul atl1c habe ich nicht gefunden?

3. Einen usb-Stick mit den Downloads (stage3 & portage) kann ich nicht einbinden. Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
An error occurred hile accessing 'A-Data_UFD' , the system responded:

org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure: Cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab
```

Liegt das am Medium (DVD), das nicht beschrieben werden kann? Bisher ist mir das mit der LiveDVD nicht aufgefallen.

Jede Hilfe wäre sehr willkommen, ich möchte ungern Windows aufspielen müssen. Und mein Junior ist ungeduldig....

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed May 12, 2010 7:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

Jetzt habe ich mir die aktuelle minimal-install-CD gezogen, damit ist Netzwerk verfügbar und auch beide Kerne werden erkannt.

Bleibt noch die 1. Frage - 32 oder 64 bit?

Momentan tippe ich auf 32bit. Weiß das jemand genau?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Bleibt noch die 1. Frage - 32 oder 64 bit?
> 
> Momentan tippe ich auf 32bit. Weiß das jemand genau?

  *Quote:*   

> x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) II Dual-Core M320 AuthenticAMSD

 

Ich würde vermuten das du die freie Wahl hast, sollte eigentlich beides funktionieren.

Siehe zb auch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Turion#Caspian_.2845_nm_SOI.29

(sofern das den wirklich dein CPU Typ ist...)

Ansonsten schaue doch auch mal was 

```
$ cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

sagt!?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

versuch es doch einfach einmal mit der in meiner Signatur verlinkten LiveCD

bei Gentoo bist du nicht auf Gentoo-eigene liveCD Medien beschränkt  :Smile: 

wenn es dir helfen sollte (und du eher der grafische Benutzertyp bist): nimm doch einfach die liveCD vom aktuellen Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx, 

damit sollten Wlan und Netzwerk und wohl auch der USB-Stick laufen,

von dort kannst du bequem das Gentoo-System installieren und nebenher surfen, etc.

----------

## uhai

Danke, jetzt bin ich mit der minimal-install-CD von Gentoo in der Konsole und alles wird gut  :Smile: 

Damit komme ich klar.

Mit der Ausgabe von cat /proc/cpuinfo komme ich auch nicht weiter.  Ich habe zu wenig Ahnung von der Hardware... Was ist "clflush size : 64"? Heißt das, ich habe hier 64bit?

Jedenfalls läuft er von der CD als i686. Scheint schneller zu sein als mit der alten liveDVD.

uhai

----------

## kernelOfTruth

schau mal bei m320:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Turion

die cpu scheint 64bit (amd64) zu unterstützen, allerdings würd ich bei 32bit bleiben - das sollte doch weitgehend runder laufen

weiters bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es irgendwelche Probleme geben würden durch die "Sparmaßnahmen" der 64bit-only FPU

----------

## uhai

ok, alles klar soweit, Rechner läuft, x-Server läuft, kde4 läuft - fast - halt ohne Touchpad  :Sad: 

Installation mit evdev & hal, synaptics bei den INPUT_DEVICES in make.conf...

Trotzdem bleibt der Zeiger mitten auf dem Schirm stehen. Was habe ich vergessen?

uhai

----------

## Evildad

Was sagt denn ein dmesg? Wird ein Synaptics Touchpad oder Alps erkannt?

----------

## uhai

keine Ahnung weder grep alps noch grep synaptic geben was her. Nach was muss ich denn suchen?

uhai

----------

## Evildad

Dann gib mal bitte das ein...

```
xinput list
```

----------

## Jimini

Mach daraus mal ein 

```
dmesg | grep Synaptics
```

(entweder "Synaptics" groß schreiben oder grep -i), dann solltest du schon eher was finden :)

MfG Jimini

----------

## uhai

```
Unable to connect to X-Server
```

Ich bin in Konsole 2, auf Konsole 7 läuft KDE ohne Maus  :Sad: 

uhai

----------

## Evildad

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Unable to connect to X-Server
> ```
> ...

 

Naja den Befehl kannst ja auch in Konsole 7 ohne Maus eintippen, oder  :Smile: 

----------

## uhai

mit grep bekomme ich nichts mit und ohne -i

uhai

----------

## uhai

```
xinput list

Virtual core pointer                                    id=2   [master pointer (3)]

Virtual core XTEST pointer                          id=4    [slave pointer (2)]

Macintosh mouse button emulation              id=6    [slave pointer (2)]

Virtual core keyboard                                id=3     [master keyboard (2)]

Virtual core XTEST keyboard                      id=5    [slave keyboard (3)]

AT translated Set 2 keyboard                     id=7    [slave keyboard (3)]

Sleep Button                                             id=8 [slave keyboard (3)]

Power Button                                            id=9  [slave keyboard (3)]

Power Button                                            id=10  [slave keyboard (3)]
```

Musste ich abtippen... und was bedeutet das jetzt?

uhai

<edit> Da habe ich noch etwas in einem ubuntu-Forum gefunden:

```
natop ~ # grep -B 5 mouse /proc/bus/input/devices

H: Handlers=kbd event3

B: EV=3

B: KEY=100000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0017 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="Macintosh mouse button emulation"

P: Phys=

S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event4

```

Das Touchpad wird also gar nicht erkannt, oder?

<edit2> Jetzt läuft es. Ich habe die ganze (auskommentierte) Input section aus der xorg.conf gelöscht. Jetzt geht das Touchpad  :Smile: )

Allerdings sieht die Auflösung von 800*600 auf dem widescreen sch... aus.

uhai

----------

## uhai

Der Wechsel von vesas auf radeon hat nicht direkt funktioniert. Das ergab ein X -configure:

```
natop ~ # X -configure                                                        

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux natop 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #2 SMP Mon May 10 01:48:54 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4                                                             

Build Date: 10 May 2010  10:58:42PM                                                             

                                                                                                

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2                                                               

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                      

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                          

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                              

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                           

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May 12 08:41:28 2010                            

List of video drivers:                                                                          

        sis                                                                                     

        savage                                                                                  

        openchrome                                                                              

        neomagic                                                                                

        r128                                                                                    

        nv                                                                                      

        intel                                                                                   

        vmware                                                                                  

        radeon                                                                                  

        ati                                                                                     

        vmwlegacy                                                                               

        tdfx                                                                                    

        mach64                                                                                  

        glint                                                                                   

        trident

        mga

        fbdev

        vesa

vmware: Please ignore above "FATAL: Module vmwgfx not found."

Backtrace:

0: X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80e7e0b]

1: X (0x8048000+0x66735) [0x80ae735]

2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xb77c240c]

3: X (0x8048000+0x10cda7) [0x8154da7]

4: X (xf86LoadModules+0xe0) [0x80b35c0]

5: X (DoConfigure+0x7b) [0x80c74bb]

6: X (InitOutput+0xae7) [0x80b5be7]

7: X (0x8048000+0x1dc21) [0x8065c21]

8: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe5) [0xb72fea65]

9: X (0x8048000+0x1d991) [0x8065991]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

Aborted

```

Eigentlich steht in meiner make.conf nur "VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"". Warum habe ich so eine lange Liste Grafiktreiber hier?

uhai

----------

## 69719

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Der Wechsel von vesas auf radeon hat nicht direkt funktioniert. Das ergab ein X -configure:
> 
> ```
> natop ~ # X -configure                                                        
> 
> ...

 

Ich tippe drauf, dass du ein emerge --depclean vergessen hast. Dies sorgt dafür, dass die nicht verwendeten Treiber dann entfernt werden.

----------

## uhai

Bingo, das habe ich auch nicht gemacht. Aber noch besser: Ich habe meine xorg.conf nicht gespeichert gehabt....  :Embarassed: 

Jetzt ist die gespeichert, und die Kiste läuft. Lediglich das Hotplugging über hal passt noch nicht...

Danke für Eure Hilfe

uhai

----------

